# 4/1 Banana River



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Good deal, looks like fun to me. See you out there.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i gotta get down that way one day soon , its been too long


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Same kind of luck on the Misquito lagoon. Plenty of fish around, some tailing but very few willing to strike a lure. Maybe they've been caught and released enough to now a lure when they see it. The spring bites useually slow for me.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Same here we saw a bunch of fish in the North Lagoon but no body wanted to eat. Tried Indian River in Cocoa with same result, did catch some small trout.


----------



## lakemarykid (May 12, 2009)

Glad to see you're still around here TJ. 

-Curtis-


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Curtis...still around and fishing! 

You still have the jon boat? If so, I hope its treating you right!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sometimes it only takes one fish to make the day worthwhile, and that one looks like it fits the bill!


----------

